# Help Each Other Find Cool Music



## Stoic (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmmm, have you heard (sorry if it isn't what you are looking for):





Help me find something that sounds like:


----------



## phrancrizo (Sep 19, 2009)

just a few....


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow. I was just about to ask if anyone knows of anything similar to Teen Angst by M83.
What are the chances of that happening. Thankyou!


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

DanseMacabre said:


> Wow. I was just about to ask if anyone knows of anything similar to Teen Angst by M83.
> What are the chances of that happening. Thankyou!


reminds me a little of...
Moonbabies - ghost of love
mixed with.....
Trembling Blue Stars - haunted days (for the backing vox)
*shrugs*


----------



## Map of your Head (Oct 18, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> reminds me a little of...
> Moonbabies - ghost of love
> mixed with.....
> Trembling Blue Stars - haunted days (for the backing vox)
> *shrugs*


I think you'd like John Cage's 4'33 :wink:

Does someone have for me something simular to this?
(other than Red Rabbits by The Shins)
YouTube - Paranoia Agent Ending


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Closest thing I could think of -- one of my favorite Enya songs.





Anybody listen to any progressive rock that sounds like this?


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

de l'eau salée said:


> This is one of my favorite Oasis songs, not as well known as a few of 'em. Hope you like it.
> YouTube - Don't Look Back In Anger
> 
> I wouldn't mind someone showing me a song that sounds like this:
> YouTube - Flume- Bon Iver Cover


 
Sorry can't find Youtube links, coz I'm at work which blocks it.

I would recommend anything off the 'Yellow House' album by Grizzly Bear, or anything from 'Person Pitch' by Panda Bear. Not identical, but I think fans of one might like the other.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

So does anyone know anything that sounds like this? I've never found anything, and I think these guys (Konono No 1) are amazing.


----------

